# Other Pets > Dogs >  our new babys!!! razors edge pups

## merdcme

well for christmas my brother and sister in law gave us an offer we couldn't refuse. see i had swore. of all mamals, i definatly swore id never getanother puppy. and now look at me. two new puppys! let the fun begin!!! :Rolleyes2: 

they are both males and 7 1/2 weeks old. they are HUGE and growing very fast. 
the smaller one with the solid blue pattern is mine. his name is wabisuke or wabi for short. he was the runt but his pattern was the most semetrical so i had to go with him. the other big boy is my fiance's and she hasn't named him yet.

p.s. and i thought balls were hard to photograpgh. puppys are impossible. i promiss i'll post better pics soon.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

this is there daddy "the bouncer". hes actually a pretty famous stud. (sorry for stealling pics of him)[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

BEasy119 (01-04-2011),_shorty54_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

> well for christmas my brother and sister in law gave us an offer we couldn't refuse. see i had swore. of all mamals, i definatly swore id never getanother puppy. and now look at me. two new puppys! let the fun begin!!!
> 
> they are both males and 7 1/2 weeks old. they are HUGE and growing very fast. 
> the smaller one with the solid blue pattern is mine. his name is wabisuke or wabi for short. he was the runt but his pattern was the most semetrical so i had to go with him. the other big boy is my fiance's and she hasn't named him yet.
> 
> p.s. and i thought balls were hard to photograpgh. puppys are impossible. i promiss i'll post better pics soon.
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> 
> this is there daddy "the bouncer". hes actually a pretty famous stud. (sorry for stealling pics of him)[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]


*They are adorable! Thanks for sharing them with us 

And the Daddy.... 
..I think that says it all!*

----------

_merdcme_ (01-01-2011)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

wow, who could resist look at that STUD! we need to have updates as they grow. geez happy new year LOL :Good Job:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-01-2011)

----------


## mommanessy247

dang! that daddy's giving "buff" a whole new meaning!  :Surprised:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-01-2011)

----------


## DZ Reptiles

No one can resist puppies haha!

----------

_merdcme_ (01-01-2011)

----------


## llovelace

I'm drooling down here  :Smile:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Beautiful!

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## DZ Reptiles

Why kind of dog is the dad?

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## spk329

WOW!.......and the DAD is very SPECIAL 4sure.....Enjoy those two pups

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## merdcme

got some better pictures today. i ever got my Fiancée in them :Very Happy: (shes a sucker for puppies :Razz: )
thanks for all of the great comments guys. she finally named hers. there names are:
Wabisuke AKA Wabi (Meaning "the penitent one" or "the apologizer") because he always keeps his head down like he's shamed. its the cutiest thing.
Zabimaru AKA Zabi (meaning " serpents tail curling") lol doesnt really apply to the dog himself but its her favorite bleach character's swords name. we're big nerds! :Very Happy: 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Wabisuke
[IMG][/IMG]
Wabisuke getting woman handled
[IMG][/IMG]
Zabimaru
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## shorty54

Nice babies....I remember when my baby boy pit was that small.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## KingPythons

Im mad cause I cant own one. Lucky you!

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Great looking pair!!!!
That sire is good looking too.
My last girl was a "Juan Gotti" and "Monster" line, her muscle tone was crazy.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## bubblz

> Why kind of dog is the dad?


_He's an American Bully, XL or Extreme. The pups are cute, the sire's not my cup of tea but do you have pics of the dam?_

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## merdcme

> _He's an American Bully, XL or Extreme. The pups are cute, the sire's not my cup of tea but do you have pics of the dam?_


no but she belongs to my brother and sister in-law. i'll snap a pic of her next time im over there. they only live like a mile away so it shouldnt be long. just keep checking. her name is Denim.

----------


## bubblz

:Razz: _Will do, thanks!_

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## shorty54

Here is my Jeter! JET-er not Jeter like the ball player!!!

----------

_merdcme_ (01-02-2011)

----------


## DMTWI

Nice pups, they look great!

So they are 100% Razors Edge then? Just curious if RE is all Am Bully now, or is there still RE in the APBT? Our guy (avatar) may have RE in him, not sure??

Mr Bouncer is a BIG boy!      :Good Job:

----------


## merdcme

> Nice pups, they look great!
> 
> So they are 100% Razors Edge then? Just curious if RE is all Am Bully now, or is there still RE in the APBT? Our guy (avatar) may have RE in him, not sure??
> 
> Mr Bouncer is a BIG boy!


im just now learning about the genetics of dogs. im assuming its about the same as balls. they are razors edge, i believe that makes them homozygous razors edge. if you bred them to something that doesnt have razors edge in them it whould make hets right? i really dont have a clue but im assuming its a rescessive gene. feel free to school me. the Dam was razors edge also.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> im just now learning about the genetics of dogs. im assuming its about the same as balls. they are razors edge, i believe that makes them homozygous razors edge. if you bred them to something that doesnt have razors edge in them it whould make hets right? i really dont have a clue but im assuming its a rescessive gene. feel free to school me. the Dam was razors edge also.


Razors Edge is more or less a breeders title. There are a lot of gray areas there unless you have the UKC 7gen papers on your dog. A lot of the big names you hear now are "watered down" blood lines. My Marley (UKC aka Pautes Peanut Butter) was a Thug, Monster, Juan Gotti (bred back to Monster), Chantilly Lace, and Most Wanted baby. Those are a few of the big names in her blood line, and for that I could claim them all. The genetics in my couch potato were crazy! Everyone thought I was shooting her with steroids :Surprised: 
Here are some pics from her heritage...........
Marley

Thug-sire

Taboo-dam(Taboo-dam)

Chantilly Lace-grandma
Monster-great grandpa(Tilly Lace-sire)
Juan Gotti-great great grandpa (Monster-sire)

Most Wanted-great great grandpa (Slick-sire)

Slick-grandpa (Taboo-sire)


I could go on, but you get the point LOL :Very Happy: 
I just loved this girl more than anything in the world and could show her off for hours, ......even in the after life :Tombstone:  :Thread Hijacked:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

heading home from work so I'm shutting down now but here is a link to give you some of your history......................................
Razor's Edge

----------

_merdcme_ (01-03-2011)

----------


## merdcme

> Razors Edge is more or less a breeders title. There are a lot of gray areas there unless you have the UKC 7gen papers on your dog. A lot of the big names you hear now are "watered down" blood lines. My Marley (UKC aka Pautes Peanut Butter) was a Thug, Monster, Juan Gotti (bred back to Monster), Chantilly Lace, and Most Wanted baby. Those are a few of the big names in her blood line, and for that I could claim them all. The genetics in my couch potato were crazy! Everyone thought I was shooting her with steroids
> Here are some pics from her heritage...........
> Marley
> 
> Thug-sire
> 
> Taboo-dam(Taboo-dam)
> 
> Chantilly Lace-grandma
> ...


supposedly these are the first triple bouncers. well see when there papers come.

----------


## DMTWI

> heading home from work so I'm shutting down now but here is a link to give you some of your history......................................
> Razor's Edge



Interesting link on RE, thanks. So, from that link am I reading that a dog can be registered as both a UKC APBT and a ABKC bully? I'm guess I'm having a hard time with these two, a bully is a bully, not an APBT, right? The bullys were created by crossing AMstaffs & APBT to create a new dog the AM bully, correct? Am I missing something here?

Thanks

----------

_merdcme_ (01-04-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Interesting link on RE, thanks. So, from that link am I reading that a dog can be registered as both a UKC APBT and a ABKC bully? I'm guess I'm having a hard time with these two, a bully is a bully, not an APBT, right? The bullys were created by crossing AMstaffs & APBT to create a new dog the AM bully, correct? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thanks


American Staffordshire(AKC register) Terriers are the same as an American Pitbull Terrier(UKC register), granted a "TRUE" Staffordshire is much smaller that what we know as American Pitbulls. Staffys run 30 to 40 pounds while the other 2 (1) can range from 50 to 90 pounds.

Now an "American Bully" is a whole different mix................Short, low and wide. Kind of like the low-riders of the bully breeds. I think they are now a legit breed of their own. Originally the ""game"APBT crossed with an English Bulldog, they are cool to look at but not too much for endurance.

Now they are also doing tri-colors like a rottie.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## chessfighter

RE/ABK are American Bullies. UKC/AKC are American Staffordshire Terriers. ADBA are American Pitbull Terriers. 

There's a huge difference in all three of these breeds. 

ABK type clubs breed for size, color, temperament(to a degree)
AKC/UKC type clubs breed for conformation.
ADBA type clubs breed for gameness.

All of which gives you a very different looking dog.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> well for christmas my brother and sister in law gave us an offer we couldn't refuse. see i had swore. of all mamals, i definatly swore id never getanother puppy. and now look at me. two new puppys! let the fun begin!!!
> 
> they are both males and 7 1/2 weeks old. they are HUGE and growing very fast. 
> the smaller one with the solid blue pattern is mine. his name is wabisuke or wabi for short. he was the runt but his pattern was the most semetrical so i had to go with him. the other big boy is my fiance's and she hasn't named him yet.
> 
> p.s. and i thought balls were hard to photograpgh. puppys are impossible. i promiss i'll post better pics soon.
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> 
> this is there daddy "the bouncer". hes actually a pretty famous stud. (sorry for stealling pics of him)[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]


O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!! O my Gosh !!!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

They are Fracking Awesome especially one with no white on The Face... 

Why I cant have dog right now.... :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 

Good Luck With Them  :Good Job:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> RE/ABK are American Bullies. UKC/AKC are American Staffordshire Terriers. ADBA are American Pitbull Terriers. 
> 
> There's a huge difference in all three of these breeds. 
> 
> ABK type clubs breed for size, color, temperament(to a degree)
> AKC/UKC type clubs breed for conformation.
> ADBA type clubs breed for gameness.
> 
> All of which gives you a very different looking dog.


Agreed to a point..........
AKC doesnt recognize an APBT, hence the AMStaff. 
UKC recognizes both.
ABDA recognizes all "pit" dog from their fighting history.

Yes you get different looks depending what they are bred with to gain or loose traits.
All must conform to temperament, period. Even ABDA in its fighting days, if any dog showed human aggression it was killed. Yes, even in the ring the dogs were not allowed to bark, snap, or bite at the handlers or judge.
This breeds history goes way back to before this country was around and it is a very honorable past. Most people dont want to know about it or hear about it but the more you learn and understand it, the more you will learn to appreciate you dog. Bottom line is they will do anything you ask of them :Wink:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (01-06-2011),_merdcme_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## chessfighter

> Agreed to a point..........
> AKC doesnt recognize an APBT, hence the AMStaff. 
> UKC recognizes both.
> ABDA recognizes all "pit" dog from their fighting history.
> 
> Yes you get different looks depending what they are bred with to gain or loose traits.
> All must conform to temperament, period. Even ABDA in its fighting days, if any dog showed human aggression it was killed. Yes, even in the ring the dogs were not allowed to bark, snap, or bite at the handlers or judge.
> This breeds history goes way back to before this country was around and it is a very honorable past. Most people dont want to know about it or hear about it but the more you learn and understand it, the more you will learn to appreciate you dog. Bottom line is they will do anything you ask of them


 Hey check this out

http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showt...al+comparisons

----------

_merdcme_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## merdcme

> Now they are also doing tri-colors like a rottie.


and they are amazing looking imo. i love it. to give credit where credit is due heres the link to the kennel the stud male came from. they have some killer tri-colors, and are just an awesomely stacked kennel. http://www.ultimatebluepitbulls.com/index.html

you've got to check out there breeders. i love the blue tri-colors

----------


## BallsUnlimited

http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/breeder...rier_78142.jpg

----------

_merdcme_ (01-06-2011)

----------


## ShortStack

They are ADORABLE! I had a pit and he was such a sweetie. I was really upset when I had to get rid of him. I also have had an Am. Staff. and would have another in a heartbeat. She was from a breeder up in NC and came from a showdog bloodline. The reason she was sold instead of shown was because she had a heart murmur and had tobe neutured. She was absolutely the BEST dog I have EVER had. She went into congestive heart failure 2 years ago this month and I had to have her put down. I was devastated. I now have 2 dauschands and love them to pieces, but once I can have another larger dog, an Am. Staff. or Pit is definitley in the plan  :Smile:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-06-2011)

----------


## anthonym

Awesome looking pups! I really adore pits.  :Smile: 

Although it really bums me out when I see pits with cropped ears  :Sad:  I know its "traditional", but its pretty needless just for our own aesthetical pleasure now

----------


## ShortStack

> Although it really bums me out when I see pits with cropped ears  I know its "traditional", but its pretty needless just for our own aesthetical pleasure now


My Am. Staff. was about 2 when I got her, and her ears were already cropped. My pit was 12 weeks old when I got him, and had to make the decision on whether or not to crop. My dad pushed to do it because it "looked better" but he had these kinda floppy ears and one would stand up and the other would flop over and I was convinced it gave him character, as I called it, lol. I loved his goofy ears! So, the research began. I found out how unneccesary and even painful it was for them to have cropped ears. Once they're "healed" they can still have really sensitive spots on the edge(which gee, is probably why my Am. Staff. didn't like her ears messed with too much!). Needless to say, I quickly decided that I was NOT cropping my pit's ears. If I ever have another, I won't crop their's either. Just my personal opinion  :Smile:

----------

_anthonym_ (01-09-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Although it really bums me out when I see pits with cropped ears  I know its "traditional", but its pretty needless just for our own aesthetical pleasure now


Not cropping their ears is fine if you do not show your dogs and you one have one.
I have cropped ever since we had more than one bully in the house. A couple years ago when we got a second one we wound up having to crop her ears because when they were playing her ear got split. I am not talking just the tip either, it was almost to the base of her skull. She never whined when it happened and it was only the blood that led us to a problem. They do play really rough so I now deem it necessary to be cropped in our house.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-07-2011)

----------


## joepythons

Congrats on the 2 sweet pups  :Good Job:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## ShortStack

> Not cropping their ears is fine if you do not show your dogs and you one have one.
> I have cropped ever since we had more than one bully in the house. A couple years ago when we got a second one we wound up having to crop her ears because when they were playing her ear got split. I am not talking just the tip either, it was almost to the base of her skull. She never whined when it happened and it was only the blood that led us to a problem. They do play really rough so I now deem it necessary to be cropped in our house.


In this instance, I can see it as necessary. But I do think a lot of times people get them because they're "tough" dogs and normally people recognize a pit by their cropped ears. This is when I don't understand the reason behind it, because I supposed there isn't much of one. I can't fathom causing my furry babies to be in pain for a cosmetic reason only. When I had my Am. Staff. people in publc would literally argue with me about her breed, because she had the cropped ears. I know they look almost identical, but she wasn't a pit.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I would literally argue with me about her breed, because she had the cropped ears. I know they look almost identical, but she wasn't a pit.


But, yes she was. DNA puts the AmStaff, Stafford, APBT, Sharpei, Dogo, and a couple others in the same code.

Now as the IDIOTS here in San Antonio Texas Animal Control define it.............
"A Pitbull is any dog with a short coat and muscular build"

Funny thing is out Chihuahua was in a weight pull once as a joke and she pulled a shocking 65 pound on a sled!!!!! Guess she is a bully too?????

----------

_merdcme_ (01-07-2011)

----------


## ShortStack

> But, yes she was. DNA puts the AmStaff, Stafford, APBT, Sharpei, Dogo, and a couple others in the same code.


Learn something new everyday  :Smile:  The way I had it explained to me, they were like "cousins" in the breed, but I didn't realize they were that closely related genetically. 




> Now as the IDIOTS here in San Antonio Texas Animal Control define it.............
> "A Pitbull is any dog with a short coat and muscular build"


Idiots. I've also heard(not sure how true this is)that many times when there is a dog attack, when someone will describe a dog to the media, that if it remotely fits a description similar to that, then they report it was a pit. If that is the case, it's just more reason for people to give pits a bad name. I regret having to give one of mine away, to with a situation that happened, I felt it was best for him and myself at the time. He was re-homed in a great family, that provided a better suited environment for him. In the end, that was what was most important. I would have another pit or Am. Staff. in a heartbeat if I were to get another larger dog.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-07-2011)

----------


## GoingPostal

> and they are amazing looking imo. i love it. to give credit where credit is due heres the link to the kennel the stud male came from. they have some killer tri-colors, and are just an awesomely stacked kennel. http://www.ultimatebluepitbulls.com/index.html
> 
> you've got to check out there breeders. i love the blue tri-colors


No offense but that kennel is a byb joke like 99% of the Ambully breeders, they claim to be breeding APBT first off, even though they can't write the breed name correctly, they say they are breeding for health and temperment, but none of the dogs has any health testing, or obedience titles, temperment testing, etc.  $3000 a pup?  For what?  Letting some more big blue dogs mate, like everyone and their brother isn't doing that.  Razors Edge dogs are everywhere, I don't understand why people would pay those prices, these dogs are showing up in shelters left and right.  

Your pups are cute, just watch their weight, most Ambully owners keep their dogs massively fat and that is horrible on their joints but it's like a biggest dog contest in that breed and most have no idea what a correct weight is.   Large breed dogs have enough issues without their owners making more.  Ambullies are supposed to be less dog aggressive than APBT but I'd still keep an eye out with two same sex bullies when they mature.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-07-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

So cute!!! Dad is a beef cake!!! I've actually run across those pictures of him before!


As for the ear argument, I put my puppy through "pain and agony" just for looks. I don't want a natural dobie, they aren't regal with floppy ears. For pits it really doesn't matter, they will end up in shelters either way because of the stigma attached, but the dobies that end up in shelters are the dobies who aren't cropped.

----------

_merdcme_ (01-07-2011),PitOnTheProwl (01-07-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

BEAUTIFUL puppies!!! Big congrats on the new additions!!! The sire is a BEAST  :Salute:

----------

_merdcme_ (01-14-2011)

----------

